# Passing of Sijo



## just2kicku

One of our Kaju Ohana called me early this morning and told me Sijo Emperado passed on last night at 11:15. If it is true, then I am deeply saddend. I know that his "Ohana" will carry on his legacy of the Kajukenbo art for generations to come. Rest in peace Sijo.


----------



## terryl965

:asian:


----------



## KenpoDave

Rip.

.


----------



## just2kicku

He was the teacher of my father and my uncle. He will be missed. My heart and prayers go out to his family. Mahalo Sijo, for all you have done.

Joe


----------



## 14 Kempo

:asian:


----------



## stone_dragone

.


----------



## KENPOJOE

just2kicku said:


> One of our Kaju Ohana called me early this morning and told me Sijo Emperado passed on last night at 11:15. If it is true, then I am deeply saddend. I know that his "Ohana" will carry on his legacy of the Kajukenbo art for generations to come. Rest in peace Sijo.


Hi folks,
Saddly, I was just informed myself recently by a source in Hawaii, Due to me erroneously reporting that some time ago, I was hesitant to make mention of it. I too hope it's not true but it seems to accurate. I hope John Bishop of other members of the Kajukenbo family will substantiate this sad occurance,
Thank you for your time,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Twin Fist

words cannot express the magnitude of this loss to the martial arts world.


----------



## MJS

My thoughts and prayers go out to the family of Sijo, as well as all of the Kajukenbo Ohana.

RIP Sijo.:asian:


----------



## marlon

RIP.  A great loss to the martial arts world as much as he was a great benefit to us all.


----------



## John Bishop

Sadly, this time it is true.  Sijo passed in his sleep last night.  Although it's a heartbreaking loss for the Kajukenbo Ohana, it is a consolation that all his pain and suffering is over.  And Sijo rests in peace forever.


----------



## Jimi

My respects to all of the Kajukenbo famly


----------



## searcher

My heart and prayers go out to his family and to all of his students.    Today we lost another of the greats.   I am saddened deeply.


----------



## TigerCraneGuy

My deepest condolences to Sijo's family. Although I don't train in Kaju, from what little I know about the man, I too realise that we have lost another of the great pioneers of the martial arts.

TCG
:asian:


----------



## kosho

Truly sorry to hear the news.

Kosho


----------



## Danjo

When one of the great ones passes, it causes everyone to reflect on what they have contributed to the martial art world. Sijo Adriano D. Emperado was Prof. Chow's first black belt, the primary founder and leader of Kajukenbo and even the man that gave Ed Parker his 8th degree to recognize what a tremendous contribution that he had made to the martial arts. Very few in the martial arts world weren't touched by Sijo either directly or by those that he influenced.

There's no replacing the great ones. They leave their unique imprint on the world, and history and the rest of us just try to rise to the bar they set.

RIP Sijo.

Kajukenbo Forever!


----------



## Wild Bill

.


----------



## John James

Dear Kajukenbo clan members,
On behalf of Nick Cerio's Kenpo and the Kenpo/Kempo Lo Kahi, I would like to express my deep condolences of behalf of myself and Master Bill Chun, Jr. for your great loss.  Sijo Emperado's influence is far reaching and has produced hundreds of offshoots, of which Nick Cerio's Kenpo is one of them.  Having suffered the loss of our leader, Professor Nick Cerio, over 10 years ago, I hope that Kajukenbo Ohana remains intact and strong and carries on the memory of Sijo Emperado with dignity and respect.

With respect, 
Shihan John James


----------



## masherdong

I am deeply saddened by hearing Sijo passed away.  My condolences to the Emperado family.  Sijo is a legend and will live in our hearts forever!


----------



## kidswarrior

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

:asian:


----------



## KempoShaun

RIP Sijo.


----------



## Carol

Very sorry to hear the news.   Condolences to his family, and to the many that were touched by his amazing talents :asian:


----------



## Tames D

Rest in Peace Sir.

*Adriano Emperado, Founder of Kajukenbo Passes*

*April 5th, 2009 · No Comments*






Adriano Emperado, most active of the founders of Kajukenbo, and leader of the KSDI, passed away on April 4, 2009. He was a towering influence on the martial arts community, and those of us with roots in Shaolin Kempo and the related arts owe him a great debt, as our systems sprang from students of him, or their students. 
He was noted for his tough, no nonsense training, and for combining striking, grabs, takedowns, and finishes with a final goal of effectiveness in mind. He leaves behind a dedicated Ohana, having touched the lives of countless students over the years.


----------



## DaleDugas

RIP Sijo Emperado.

Best wishes to his clan.


----------



## Jonny Figgis

My deepest condolences to all the Kajukenbo Ohana. May Sijo rest in peace.


----------



## Blindside

:asian:

Kajukenbo Forever! (something I haven't said since I was a kaju student.)


----------



## tshadowchaser

.


----------



## morph4me

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK

.


----------



## shihansmurf

:asian:

Deepest regerds to the Kajukenbo Ohana from my students and I.

With Profound Respect

Mark


----------



## Andrew Evans

.


----------

